# Affordable shin guards?



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

As mentioned previously, I just purchased my very first mountain bike so I can learn mountain biking! Wooot! I am excited about this. However, I am not about install clipless pedals until I've developed a few mountain bike skills and become comfortable on the trails - therefore am having BMX pedals installed, They are Sun Ringle Zuzus and I really like them.

I've been warned by my LBS that I am going to want to get a set of shin guards - which makes perfect sense to me - these are the pedals I used for road riding until I moved to clipless and I've lots of scars from the vampire pins - I can only imagine that using these to learn mountain biking w/out some sort of protection would cause much more of that.

I've been advised elsewhere to check out "Vegge Shin Guards". Are there other recommendations? Since I wound up purchasing two bikes at the same time   my budget is restricted for a short time.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I paid 65$ for Fox Launch knee/shin guards. 

The guys I ride with always wore them so I decided to try the one shot knee/shine guard rather than pairing a seperate knee guard and shin guard, plus the straps and fit works really well since I'm a biggin'.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Someone asked a similar question recently...http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7942702#post7942702


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

My friend wears soccer shin guards.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Someone asked a similar question recently...http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7942702#post7942702


Thanks - I had searched but missed the thread somehow.


----------

